# Dalla Corte Studio and Ceado E37S



## abrown15 (Feb 14, 2021)

My home set up. Took be forever to decide on this combo but couldn't be happier!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks very neat and tidy...


----------



## abrown15 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks. That was definitely the goal. I have 25L water tanks hidden in the cabinet below plumbed to the machine via a flojet / BWT filter set up. Makes life much easier!


----------



## OldFruity (Jan 22, 2021)

Slick setup! very nice👍


----------

